# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Hemiloricaria parva

## stormhawk

Introducing yet again, a bunch of my new pets. Got these fellas quite cheaply from an LFS and I snapped up the whole bunch that was left in the tank.

Pictures as follows:





I know there's a few other whiptail enthusiasts here, so if you people will, please post images of your own Hemiloricaria, Loricaria or Rineloricaria. Sturisoma in Ron's thread.  :Laughing:

----------

